# darkroom



## 19firekiller75 (Apr 23, 2013)

I sent out a job that was appproved and i already have a CPA #.  Building residents (professors) are complaining that a couple of their darkroom "Labs" have highly sensitive equipment and they don't want strobes in there.  Is there somewhere in the code that mentions that based on a case by case that i can remove the strobes in these 2 rooms due to avoiding disrupting highly sensitive equipment and processes.  I would have to write a bulletin to the state and i think would want me to provide a code to allow me to remove the strobes due to said reasons or some other reason i haven't thought of.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2013)

What edition of IFC and nfpa 72 are you under

If you have the noise level as in a audio device outside the room, that meets some of the code.

Cannot speak to Ada requirements, will have to look at 72 to see what it says as far as visual


----------



## midwestFCO (Apr 23, 2013)

Agree with cda about which code you are using.  What does your IFC or IBC edition or modifications state?  It likely refers you to ADA and 72.  ADA will say common use rooms and corridors, but I think you could justify not having one in their based on the use of the room.

72 will not tell you where they're required, just how to install them.

How about you put a speaker only in that room?


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2013)

midwestFCO said:
			
		

> Agree with cda about which code you are using.  What does your IFC or IBC edition or modifications state?  It likely refers you to ADA and 72.  ADA will say common use rooms and corridors, but I think you could justify not having one in their based on the use of the room.  72 will not tell you where they're required, just how to install them.
> 
> How about you put a speaker only in that room?


Ada may require a visual for visually impaired but must be an exception for some rooms


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2013)

Is the dark room in a medical facility? If so, alarm  not required, per ADASAD


----------



## Mac (Apr 23, 2013)

If te strobe(s) can be placed so they flash through a window in a door, into the room, that can be acceptable.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 23, 2013)

All dark rooms have some form of lighting being used when the dark room is occupied. Why not just connect the darkroom lights to flash when the alarm is activated? Is it a true strobe? No but if there is a hearing impaired worker then they will be notified. After all isn't that the intent? Notification.

As for common use that would depend on the size of the room and number of workers in the room at any given time.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2013)

Commentary on the 2010 ADAStandards

Visible Alarms in Alterations to Existing Facilities. The 1991 Standards, at sections 4.1.3(14) and 4.1.6(1)(b), and sections 202.3 and 215.1 of the 2010 Standards require that when existing elements and spaces of a facility are altered, the alterations must comply with new construction requirements. Section 215.1 of the 2010 Standards adds a new exception to the scoping requirement for visible alarms in existing facilities so that visible alarms must be installed only when an existing fire alarm system is upgraded or replaced, or a new fire alarm system is installed.

Visible Alarms. Section 215.3 of the 2010 Standards provides that where employee work areas in newly constructed facilities have audible alarm coverage they are required to have wiring systems that are capable of supporting visible alarms that comply with section 702 of the 2010 Standards. The 1991 Standards, at section 4.1.1(3), require visible alarms to be provided where audible fire alarm systems are provided, but do not require areas used only by employees as work areas to be equipped with accessibility features. As applied to office buildings, the 1991 Standards require visible alarms to be provided in public and common use areas such as hallways, conference rooms, break rooms, and restrooms, where audible fire alarm systems are provided.

Newly constructed buildings and facilities merely are required to provide wiring so that visible alarm systems can be added as needed to accommodate employees who are deaf or hard of hearing. This is a minimal requirement without significant impact.

The 2010 Standards require increased access through the accessible common use circulation path requirement, but neither the 1991 Standards nor the 2010 Standards require employee work stations to be accessible. Access to specific employee work stations is governed by title I of the ADA.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> All dark rooms have some form of lighting being used when the dark room is occupied. Why not just connect the darkroom lights to flash when the alarm is activated? Is it a true strobe? No but if there is a hearing impaired worker then they will be notified. After all isn't that the intent? Notification.As for common use that would depend on the size of the room and number of workers in the room at any given time.


picture would be destroyed unless the dark room light is used


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2013)

I thinking that there are rooms that do not have strobes in them somehow. like walk in coolers


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> I thinking that there are rooms that do not have strobes in them somehow. like walk in coolers


Newly constructed buildings and facilities merely are required to provide wiring so that visible alarm systems can be added as needed to accommodate employees who are deaf or hard of hearing. This is a minimal requirement without significant impact.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2013)

but what if this darkroom is for students???????


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> but what if this darkroom is for students???????


Light it up.... 4/20....


----------

